

Federal pay ahead of private industry - araneae
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2010-03-04-federal-pay_N.htm

======
brg
_These salary figures do not include the value of health, pension and other
benefits, which averaged $40,785 per federal employee in 2008 vs. $9,882 per
private worker, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis._

I think that's a pretty large discrepancy to not include in the study.

At the end of the article, state and city salaries are also mentioned. Again,
a false comparison since it is on straight salary without mention of
guaranteed pension and other benefits (eg. MEA members not paying SS).

------
rphlx
"Federal jobs have more limited salary ranges than private-sector jobs, some
of which have million-dollar payouts."

IOW if you are average or below, the US govt will gladly overpay you. If you
are exceptional, you will make a lot more money in the private sector.

